# To baggy short or not



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Been reading a lot of baggy short reviews and can't seem to make up my mind. Was wondering if anyone has strong recommendations. I hard tail and FS bike in the desert and on the mtn, mostly 20-30 mile rides 4 days a week. Been looking at Zoic Ethers.....but what's popular, good and working well for everyone?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

After trying many brands of mtb shorts, I've just settled on using a high quality bib, under a cheap pair of nylon cargo shorts from Academy Sports. I road bike also, so the bib serves double duty, and the comfort is superior. 

just my .02


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I switched to the snug roadie type shorts this year and never wore any of my 5 pairs if baggy shorts again. 

Better in every way. Except looks...😉


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Well since you asked about baggies and not bibs or roadie type shorts I'll chime in with a huge vote for the Ethers. Find them on sale and just get a pair.

Don't let the goofy pics of the guy wearing them throw you off. The fit and look great. Mine come to halfway down my knee caps, but i'm not tall.

Amazon.com: Zoic Men's Ether Mountain Bike Shorts with RPL Liner: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't wear anything but bibs. Anytime i wear Baggies they catch on my seat, post clamp, and anything else near them. Plus bibs are more comfortable for me.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

SummitSurfer said:


> Been reading a lot of baggy short reviews and can't seem to make up my mind. Was wondering if anyone has strong recommendations. I hard tail and FS bike in the desert and on the mtn, mostly 20-30 mile rides 4 days a week. Been looking at Zoic Ethers.....but what's popular, good and working well for everyone?


If you are riding out in the desert, who cares what they look like? I wear lycra bike shorts or bibs with athletic or baggy shorts over them in civilization. Out in the wilderness, I wear anything that works well. The jackrabbits don't care what you look like.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

@Davy....yep I agree with you but after my last trip out to Moab I killed my bibs from sitting on rocks etc. 

Been riding now with my roady gear and old shorts on top, but want something that will stand up to Keystone DH park, Fruita and Moabs epic days.

I think I'm just gonna pull the trigger on some Zoic's.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

A combo ive been using and really liking is a bib under my pearl Canyon shorts... The shorts are pretty light but seem to be well made.. They look good and are a good mix of roomie without being tooo baggie.. Like someone said above-- when i wear really baggy shorts-- they tend to get caught on my seat when it gets sketchy..

These are the shorts im talking about


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

SB Trails said:


> These are the shorts im talking about


+1 on the PI Canyon they are super nice, very light, great fit. Best pair of shorts I've ever had, I like them so much that I bought an extra pair just for wearing off the bike.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I love the Endura Zyme shorts for baggy cycling shorts for around town use. They come without a liner but can accept a snap-in one. They have a nice seamless seat area, zipper pockets, and look like canvas casual shorts but are still moisture wicking, so you could wear them for non-bike use too. Jenson had a great deal on them for $20 a while back, I am kicking myself I didnt buy more.

That being said, for serious off road riding where you're going to be constantly off the back and front of the saddle, you'll be cursing baggy shorts in no time.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Breckenridge......nice user name! I live here in Breckenridge and tried to pick that user name. Ha ha


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> Well since you asked about baggies and not bibs or roadie type shorts I'll chime in with a huge vote for the Ethers. Find them on sale and just get a pair.
> 
> Don't let the goofy pics of the guy wearing them throw you off. The fit and look great. Mine come to halfway down my knee caps, but i'm not tall.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zoic Men's Ether Mountain Bike Shorts with RPL Liner: Sports & Outdoors


+1 on the Zoic. Just picked up a pair and put in about 10 miles the first day. I thought they were very comfy. I think they run a tad small, so keep that in mind if you do order online


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I wear bibs with a mtb baggy short over. But I'm picky about my baggy short's length and pockets and durability; good pockets are key because I don't wear a jersey with pockets on the mtb. And sometimes if riding with beginner friends on short rides (no pun intended) I will just throw on the baggy short and keep the relatively uncomfortably liner snapped in (bibs are soooooo nice, padded liners feel like a diaper). Having said all that, Zoic Ether is my new short. Found a pair on eBay for $39.99 shipped in black.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

+1 on the PI Canyons...kicka$$ shorts


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoic for the WIN ... Def good quality , light , feel great, and they arent all over the place or too long in the inseam .


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> Well since you asked about baggies and not bibs or roadie type shorts I'll chime in with a huge vote for the Ethers. Find them on sale and just get a pair.
> 
> Don't let the goofy pics of the guy wearing them throw you off. The fit and look great. Mine come to halfway down my knee caps, but i'm not tall.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zoic Men's Ether Mountain Bike Shorts with RPL Liner: Sports & Outdoors


I have this exact pair and they are holding up very well.
I also have (2) pairs of older Zoic's which split at the crotch


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Received the Zoics in the mail today, put them on, and hit the bike. Comfortable, light, well vented, seems to be well made.....I think I'm going to love these shorts. Thanks for the help and advise.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

Fox and Oakley make very strong, performing and comfortable baggy short. I own 2 Fox and 1 Oakley for 3 years now and still be very satisfied with them. I also wear them as casual clothes.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the Zoic shorts I bought to get started again. They seem to do the job, the padded liner is good and I like the pockets with the zippers so I can keep my iPhone and my camera safe.


----------



## jbf (Jan 28, 2004)

I've always been a roadie part of the year, so I go with a lycra bib short or regular short under a baggie. Troy Lee Moto Shorts or Ponderosa knickers on the outside depending on where I am riding.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Mavic Red Rocks are the best baggies I have ever worn, nicer than any of my Zoics. Then again a nice set of bibs blows them away. Nothing to get caught on anything.


----------



## damnnearfastest (Jul 5, 2008)

AKamp said:


> Mavic Red Rocks are the best baggies I have ever worn, nicer than any of my Zoics. Then again a nice set of bibs blows them away. Nothing to get caught on anything.


Red Rock shorts have been showing up on Chainlove lately too, price was ~$45 if I remember correctly.


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

The people wearing baggies must be running their seat lower than I do..


----------



## chris*tx (May 21, 2006)

picked up two pairs of the zoic ether shorts about 2 weeks [email protected] performance online

great chamois and awesome short! tons of pockets, good materials, length and cut + waist adjustments make for a custom fit.

good value too

-C


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I use the Prana Mojo shorts with PI liners underneath. I use them because I also climb and these shorts can do double duty for both sports. They are super comfortable, I wear them even when Im not climbing or biking, and I've never felt like I was at a disadvantage not having MTB specific shorts. They're made for athletic activity so they're cut in a way that they are not too baggy and don't get in the way while riding. Unfortunately Prana keeps raising the price of them, but they're still definitely worth it. Also, that fly you see is only for show, they fit like gym shorts but stay up much better. I've never had them fall down on me.










Mojo Short | Mens Shorts | prAna


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

Zoic Ethers are amazing. I normally wear medium, but read their sizing and ordered the large. They fit perfect. The padded liner is a nice optional bonus. I am considering buying more.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

SonnyP said:


> Zoic Ethers are amazing. I normally wear medium, but read their sizing and ordered the large. They fit perfect. The padded liner is a nice optional bonus. I am considering buying more.


Me too.

Not to sound like a salesman but i took a digger 2 weeks ago where I went semi-OTB's, to the left off the bike and down an off camber section. 2 days later I had a bruise on my hip the size of a orange and below that a bruise that resembled a gun shot wound. My Ether's however had nary a scratch.:thumbsup:

Love'n these shorts, even wear them when I'm not biking.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I went with these. SALE $19.95 Ascent Baggy Cycling Shorts Khaki Men's - Nylon Outershorts, Padded Lycra Innershorts: as.bgkhakiTII.sz. LOVE2PEDAL Bicycle Shorts and Cycling Jerseys from Primal, Falconi,

I went with Larges because they said 36" waist. They are a little snug but i'm still trying to lose weight. Also i wish they have regular pockets vs just the cargo pockets.


----------



## jleeasc (Nov 13, 2012)

How are Fox Seargent shorts? Tried a pair on and they felt pretty good but decided to get a testimonial or two before I bought. I like that they are sized to waist size(34",36"...) rather than sm, med, lg etc.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

i picked up a pair of PI canyons, love them. baggies with the mesh and a bit of padding, they are close enough fitted i dont snag on anything, super light weight and have been pretty rugged.

I went to them from cheap cargo shorts and jeans, so depend where your at now. Both will move and breath better if you wearing what i started with.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

racefit said:


> I switched to the snug roadie type shorts this year and never wore any of my 5 pairs if baggy shorts again.
> 
> Better in every way. Except looks...?


I have to agree. I have some baggies, but the light weight and freedom of the Lycra stuff is just better. On climbs the baggies would restrict my legs or at least feel like it. Plus they are less likely to get hung up on the seat when moving around.

Yes... they don't look that great..


----------

